# Debussy Arabesque #1 - my orchestral arrangment



## avivrez (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys.

I'm a classical pianist currently in high-school who fell inlove with the first Arabesque by Debussy.
Recently I have started woking with midi and virtual instruments and that led me to create a full orchestral arrangement of this piece.

It took me many hours of hard work and I hope you like it! 

Here's the original piece for solo piano: 




And here is my arrangement:




Hope to hear your opinion


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice! You did a great job. The technology today is amazing! It sounds like real orchestra.


----------



## scarbo (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool... tho I can't forgive introducing the theme in the violins in the very beginning. This should be reserved for the second entry at 3:31... Debussy was deliberately vague about the main theme at the beginning of the piece.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, so you had me at hello with a piece like this. I used to have to hear the Tomita version several times a day and now I still choose to several times a month. You did a great job and I appreciate you doing so because it's going to be nice to listen to something other than Tomita and the piano for this. You can count on this guy's ears listening to this several times over. As far as what you can do better,...some of the violin on the swells seems a little too old-school Hollywood. Other than that I like it very much.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Debussy's short pieces of this type, remind me the most of Faure, out of all of Debussy's compositions.


----------



## Fermata (Mar 26, 2012)

Wonderful!!! How do you do the visuals?


----------

